# 2015 Archery Bull Elk



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my 2015 Archery bull. A couple soft cow calls when I was 50 YDS away from him brought him and 4 other bulls within 25YDS of me, Double lunged him he ran 50YDS before expiring.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice congrats


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice Bull! 25 yards is a great shot. Congrats!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Check your pm's. 

Nice bull.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on your bull!

LE or General?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Super Cool! 8)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job hoss! :grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a sweet bull!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great bull! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great bull. Well done!:grin:


----------



## kirkschopped67 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great bull, what unit?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, that must have been an awesome experience.8)


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Great bull! Congrats!!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats on such a great bull!


----------



## devobrodie (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice work! Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet bull!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Keep this up Kade and I just might be convinced to take up archery again.
Good job and a big congrats.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice bull. Thanks for posting.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done young man! It's a pleasure watching you over the years evolve into such a fine hunter! Very nice critter...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done!! Thanks for posting that beautiful bull.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm really impressed. A big elk with a bow is quite a feat--one I hope to accomplish someday. Nice job and great bull.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Good looking bull.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

With all the time in the world to hunt due to being a young, unmarried punk with a flexible work schedule, Kade hunted both out of state and in Utah this year. I know he is hesitating to show the SECOND beautiful bull he killed this year. Kade does not want to come across as a braggart. Somebody convince him to post up the awesome palmated bull he just shot. 

(Sorry Kade. Couldn't help myself. )


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

More the better. Great job on one bull much less two.
Let's see number two.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Both look great. Just so you know - it isn't always like this. 

So begs the question - what the heck does a single kid with a flexible work schedule do with two elk worth of venison?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I gave some to one of my friends, and another friend that helped me pack one of the bulls out his family took quite a bit. But I have a family too you know, I'm just not married.

Thanks guys!


----------

